
GitHub.com Demographics: A story of researching and uncovering blind spots - bentlegen
https://medium.com/@tenaciouscb/github-com-demographics-a-story-of-researching-uncovering-blind-spots-21d7f1f90204#.scovcfeeq
======
fingerprinter
The report is one thing, mildly interesting. However, the postscript at the
end...

\------

PostScript: My employment with the company ended alongside this study. As a
female manager in her late 30s, I became a GitHub Inc. statistic. I hope
people will continue to research hard-to-reach places, and I hope women of all
diverse backgrounds will find a way to succeed in leadership at GitHub.

The link from the postscript:
[http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/02/08/report-anti-
white-a...](http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/02/08/report-anti-white-agenda-
revealed-at-githubs-diversity-team/)

\------

What I can't tell from the postscript is if she contends that she was let go
because she is white, which is how I read it initially. I'm very confused by
the wording and what she intends that to mean.

